
Google speech-to-text on premise in Anthos - nshm
https://cloudblog.withgoogle.com/topics/google-cloud-next/latest-anthos-release-adds-hybrid-ai-and-other-features/
======
nshm
And Microsoft announced it too

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/cognitive-
services/sp...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/cognitive-
services/speech-service/speech-container-howto)

